# Help, my Gaggia classic has developed a leak.



## JohnnieWalker (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi all,

I've just noticed water leaking between the grouphead and the circular cutout of the metal body!

When I switch on the machine it starts to dribble out into the drip tray, I'm assuming that there is some sort of seal that has gone, possibly the o ring between the boiler and grouphead?

Can anyone help?


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

It will be the group head seal. Fairly easy fix, they are readily available at low cost and simple to replace


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I believe you already have a new gasket, don't you? Here's a parts diagram. Maybe part 19 is what you're having problems with. Tough to say.


----------



## JohnnieWalker (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi Mike.

No the part I was trying to describe on G+ was actually the rubber seal between grouphead and portafilter.

Luckily I cleaned everything up and all seems ok so far, which is great news as I have a bag of lusty glaze due anytime now!

http://twitpic.com/6sqg85


----------

